
Stephen Wolfram Aims to Democratize His Software - champillini
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/12/14/stephen-wolfram-seeks-to-democratize-his-software/?smid=tw-nytimesbits&smtyp=cur&_r=0
======
daveguy
Pretty sure most modern democracies don't have poll taxes. How about open
sourcing the language, Wolfram?

